# 97b spring swaps



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

read alot about swapping out springs on 97b. home defense weapon. what springs are folks swapping and why? thanks


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

M*CARBO trigger spring kit. Use the CZ75b spring kit. Trigger spring, hammer spring, firing pin block spring, sear spring, firing spring, floating trigger pin, heavy-duty firing pin roll pin. Video instructions on M*CARBO site. Will lower DA and SA trigger pull.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

that's alot of stuff, will look into it for sure & thank you for your reply


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

Butch 74 said:


> that's alot of stuff, will look into it for sure & thank you for your reply


use the cz75b spring kit? works in 97b?


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> that's alot of stuff, will look into it for sure & thank you for your reply





Butch 74 said:


> use the cz75b spring kit? works in 97b?


Yes. The CZ75b kit works in the 97b. The internals are the same as far as the trigger spring kit is concerned. Watch this video several times before you do anything. It's not a complicated install, but it does require finesse and will make you cuss as you're dealing with small springs.

CZ75b and 97b installation video

I recommend that in addition to the bench block, you get the brass/nylon hammer and the Mayhew punches he sells (don't buy cheap punches, Mayhew makes good tools) a 90-degree pick, and I use alignment pins I bought from Brownell's (also Mayhew). Makes installation easier. A pair of smaller needle-nose pliers are also nice.

Don't buy cheap tools. Good tools will last a lifetime, cheap tools give out at critical moments and you buy cheap tools forever.

I've done three installs, including on the P-01 Omega which uses a different sear system and is much easier than the 75b and 97b. First time, the 75b install took me a couple of hours, the last install on the 97b took about an hour. Don't rush.

I've found an approximate 33-35% reduction in both DA and SA trigger pull, plus it's smoother and crisper.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

thank you sir. will watch video & figure out if this is over my head. "a mans gotta know his limitations"


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> that's alot of stuff, will look into it for sure & thank you for your reply





crc4 said:


> Yes. The CZ75b kit works in the 97b. The internals are the same as far as the trigger spring kit is concerned. Watch this video several times before you do anything. It's not a complicated install, but it does require finesse and will make you cuss as you're dealing with small springs.
> 
> CZ75b and 97b installation video
> 
> ...


*Excellent post with some great advise.*


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> thank you sir. will watch video & figure out if this is over my head. "a mans gotta know his limitations"


I own several CZ's both with the manual safety and de-cocker. In addition to those I've worked on a lot of other guns as well. A word to the wise: If you're not familiar with working on guns CZ's are not a good place to start. There are some tiny little parts that you have to be aware of. If they take off like a rocket chances are you're never gonna' find them. Disassembly/reassembly of the sear cage can be a nightmare for some. Especially on the de-cockers. The manual safety not as bad. The only one that I didn't change springs on was my Shadow 2 (Top right). For what it's worth CZ's are outstanding weapons that are built like tanks. Reliable as all hell, you made a wise choice in buying one.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

awesome video might be able to do this. thank you. big change in trigger pulls


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

anyone know if an extended manual safety is available for the 97b can't reach mine with strong hand. thanks


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> anyone know if an extended manual safety is available for the 97b can't reach mine with strong hand. thanks


I've never seen one. But if you locate a source let us know.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

i will indeed. others having the same issues?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> anyone know if an extended manual safety is available for the 97b can't reach mine with strong hand. thanks


A great source of parts is Cajun Gun Works you might want to try them. If they don't have one and there's enough interest they may consider manufacturing one for a future date. With today's CNC machining it shouldn't be a big deal. If not try CZ Custom. Another option is to buy a stock one and have it modified to your liking by a qualified machinist.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> i will indeed. others having the same issues?


No as I carry mine in DA/SA mode.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

thank you, i've tried CGW and don't have anything. i will give CZ Customs a look see


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> No as I carry mine in DA/SA mode.


👍


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> thank you, i've tried CGW and don't have anything. i will give CZ Customs a look see


Probably because there's not enough demand. However you could buy one for the 75B along with one for the 97B then have the extended part cut off and welded to the one for the 97 B any qualified machinist or gunsmith should be able to do this. Then have it refinished. But it won't be cheap considering that it's a pretty small part. But if it's that important to you it may be well worth it.
29 Manual Safety 

CZ 75 Safety Extended Left Side Only

According to Cajun Gun Works website their 29 Manual safety SKU# 29 will work on both the 75B and 97B.
"CZ factory single sided safety for all 75B full size, compact, 97B, and can be slightly modified to fit the RAMI. Contact CGW for info on the RAMI."
You might want to contact CZ Custom to see if their extended safety SKU# 10225 will work on the 97 B either as is or with some modifications.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

thank you, i will check out all those options


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> thank you, i will check out all those options


You're welcome!! I hope it works out for you, the 97 B is a fantastic pistol. Unfortunately with a lot of great guns there's always something that some may want changed yet the parts are not currently available. In which case if there's a will there's a way but it may cost you.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

that cz 75 safety extended left side only looks good, i'll ask them if it will work. thank you


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

understand that. again thanks for taking the time to research


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

??? tried to delete but sumpin' happened.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

U DA MAN


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> understand that. again thanks for taking the time to research





Butch 74 said:


> understand that. again thanks for taking the time to research


You're welcome, glad to be of service!!!


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

i sent CZ Customs a message if their safety will work. looks like their in your back yard


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

To get slightly off the subject but still about CZs, take a look at the video. The longer slide stop looks interesting. I haven't tried any of these hacks, but none are difficult to do.

3 CZ 75b hacks


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

CZ Customs says that extended safety will work in the 97b
👍


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> i sent CZ Customs a message if their safety will work. looks like their in your back yard


Yeah, they're in Mesa about an hour and a half from me. I've ordered from them before and usually receive the parts within two days sometimes the next day. They don't just sit on your order.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> CZ Customs says that extended safety will work in the 97b
> 👍


Awesome, man!!! That will save you a bundle. One part, one stop shopping, Life is good.👍


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

i hear you & thank you. grateful for all the help stay on target


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> To get slightly off the subject but still about CZs, take a look at the video. The longer slide stop looks interesting. I haven't tried any of these hacks, but none are difficult to do.
> 
> 3 CZ 75b hacks


One of the biggest pains in the ass is getting the sear cage back together on those de-cocker models. I made some slave pins from old drill bits that make the job go much easier. But it's still a pain in the ass even after doing three of them. Mostly because of that little leg on the de-cocker lever spring (far left). I use this small machinist vise to hold the sear cage in place, it makes the job easier but it's still a pain in the ass.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)




----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

left image right out of the box, right image with new LOK GRIPS


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> One of the biggest pains in the ass is getting the sear cage back together on those de-cocker models. I made some slave pins from old drill bits that make the job go much easier. But it's still a pain in the ass even after doing three of them. Mostly because of that little leg on the de-cocker lever spring (far left). I use this small machinist vise to hold the sear cage in place, it makes the job easier but it's still a pain in the ass.
> View attachment 23241
> 
> 
> View attachment 23242


That's the reason I mentioned cussing as a big part of the trigger spring install. I had a decocker spring fly away and land on the carpet in my gunsmithing room. Fortunately, since similar events like this had happened with small parts before, I have a broom handle with a very large speaker magnet mounted at an angle attached to the end.

I look like a minesweeper in Normandy, but I have always found the part after a bit while cussing all the time.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> left image right out of the box, right image with new LOK GRIPS


I was looking for a set of either blue or gold anodized aluminum grips. I don't know, preferably blue to give it that CZ Shadow look but all I could find were black which came with the gun or silver. I just like the look of machined metal grips on those guns. Or even a nice set of wood grips like my other CZ's. From the pictures the stock wood grips on the older 97 B's don't look as nice. My CZ Shadow's are all brass and add weight to the gun. A set of gold anodized aluminum or even better yet brass on the 97 B would be even better. But they ain't none to be had.😥


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> That's the reason I mentioned cussing as a big part of the trigger spring install. I had a decocker spring fly away and land on the carpet in my gunsmithing room. Fortunately, since similar events like this had happened with small parts before, I have a broom handle with a very large speaker magnet mounted at an angle attached to the end.
> 
> I look like a minesweeper in Normandy, but I have always found the part after a bit while cussing all the time.


Yeah the old speaker magnet trick. I use one of those magnetic parts tray. I also use a mini shop vac. But you've got to know the vicinity of where the parts land. Some will go flying across the room, bounce off something and end up in never never land. I've had a small plunger wind up in a coffee cup way across the room. My wife just so happened to find it by accident. Most of the time I'll take things apart in a large zip lock bag which can be awkward and a little more difficult seeing what you're doing. Sometimes my hands will start to sweat. As a person that has done a lot of automotive work cussing goes with the territory. Whenever I order parts for any given gun I usually order spares of the tiniest parts just in case. Let the one's that got away turn up when you least expect to find them.

I too have dropped some parts into the carpet but never had them fly off into it. Fortunately using the old magnet trick or mini shop vac and knowing pretty much where they landed I was able to retrieve them within a reasonable amount of time. Whenever I work on guns it's over a wood floor usually on our kitchen table or out in the garage where there's no carpet. But I keep my gun tools, parts and supplies in a walk in closet that has a thick pile carpet which is where I dropped those parts. 

It's a pleasure corresponding with people such as yourself that have been there and done that. It's kind of like going to a car show except it's on-line. Happy Gun Smithing!!


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I must tell you that Arizona was one of my favorite places to stay years ago. Went to as many backroads as a car could drive on. From Globe to Mesa along the Apache Trail and hitting the Superstition Mtns at sunset.

I did magazine photography on assignments in Arizona from Ajo to the Grand Canyon and Mexican Hat to Moab, Utah. This was before the invasion when you could go all day and never see another soul.








Here's one of the Apache Trail of Fish Camp Creek heading toward Roosevelt Lake and Dutchwoman Butte.

One of my favorite writers, Ed Abbey, lived not too far from here in Florence.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> I must tell you that Arizona was one of my favorite places to stay years ago. Went to as many backroads as a car could drive on. From Globe to Mesa along the Apache Trail and hitting the Superstition Mtns at sunset.
> 
> I did magazine photography on assignments in Arizona from Ajo to the Grand Canyon and Mexican Hat to Moab, Utah. This was before the invasion when you could go all day and never see another soul.
> View attachment 23255
> ...


Great photo!!!
Arizona is freakin awesome, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Except for Moab Utah, I've been to all of those places. We live up in the high country but spend a lot of time out in the Sonoran Desert. The scale of the Apache Trail when driving through it just can't be described, especially Fish Creek Canyon. That's me in the sixth picture down on an ATV trail taken by my wife. We go out there to target shoot and photo shoot often. Even though we live here it never gets boring and have taken thousands of pictures over our lifetimes. Thank God for digital photography. It makes it so easy to share some pretty awesome places with others.








Canyon Lake









The Apache Trail as seen from above.









Fish Creek Canyon









Going down into Fish Creek Canyon









Apache Lake and Goat Mountain









Here I is somewhere in the Sonoran Desert









Burro Creek Road









Yarnell Hill & the Weaver Mountains further down is the Hotshots Memorial










Highway 96 in the Sonoran Desert, Saguaro's only grow in the Sonoran Desert










Granite Mountain from one of our neighborhood hiking trails from about 6,000 ft in elevation


----------

